# The Dream Thread



## Gyarachu (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey guys and gals! Here is a place to share the scary, bizarre, happy, or even uneventful dream experiences you have had (as far as I know this hasn't been done yet, but that is sort of hard to believe).

This thread was inspired by my own dream last night. I showed up at a plaza with a very large parking lot, and there I spotted someone whom I somehow recognized as a member of of this forum :shock:. In the dream I knew who he was, though now I haven't the slightest clue. All I remember is this person was a young male of roughly 20 (give or take a few years), and for whatever reason I didn't want to reveal who I was, so I didn't strike up a conversation. Apologies for my rudeness to whoever you were.

I then entered a building which ended up being a small shop, and in the back, who would be behind the counter renting out magazines (?) but Neil Patrick Harris. Apparently in my dream land he keeps himself grounded by doing this in his spare time. Of course I approached him and rented a magazine so I didn't just waste his time, and we struck up a conversation during the process, in which I mentioned how amazing I thought his opening performance at the Tonys was (if you haven't seen it, look up Neil Patrick Harris tonys opening 2013 on YouTube, it is mindbogglingly good). He was very grateful for this. Super nice guy. I then turned to see another member of the forum. Again, I don't remember now who it was, but I do remember she was very tall and in her 50s-60s. We exchanged a few pleasantries before I left. And again, I must apologize to whoever you are that I didn't reveal who I was.

So yeah, that's it. I woke up right after this. Would anyone care to fess up to making an appearance in my dreams? Who the heck are you guys?

Go ahead and share with us your nightly subconscious escapades. :thumbr:

As an added bonus, writing your dreams down is supposed to aid in lucid dreaming. You're welcome.


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 6, 2014)

My best dream, that's relatable without breaking forum rules, is a great Science-Fiction scene: 

I'm some sort of military leader for a band of humans that are living underground in order to escape some sort of mechanical "alien menace" that has invaded Earth. This dream occurred long before "The Matrix" movies, by the way. Anyway, we're in a huge cavern and are preparing our forces for an assault while going about our daily lives. We're taken by surprise and our haven is assaulted by the enemy! An entire wall of the cavern (It could have been a large door) is destroyed and the alien machines (They're an alien artificial intelligence) come pouring through. I grab a ray-gun in one hand, one of those 1960's serials jobbers, and a beautiful woman in the other and and start firing away. Somewhere along the line, I hold the woman close in order to protect her while blasting alien machines to bits, just like an old Flash Gordon movie poster...

I have no idea what inspired myself to treat myself to such an experience, but I'm thankful for it, just the same. Myself has a great imagination...


----------



## Pandora (Jan 7, 2014)

Great thread Gyarachu and cool dreams, funny and entertaining, I love Neil Patrick Harris and Sci Fi!


This a dream I remember well . . . 

_the wide road ahead covered in deep ice covered snow rutted by many before me
I glided along the sun shone bright without heat no melting the frigid
I turned the corner to find a dog lying in the road  no two dogs 
frantic to know the story in that flash of that second I came closer too close 
then the pitiful sound of whimpering with each breath
stopped me short one dog lay frozen lay dead the other crying by it's side
moving without purpose without thought frantically moving on I turned to look back
that dog's face I will never forget now a picture left one of many I wish I could forget
startled from that place I lay listening to my two hoping I do not see his face here 
where I am safe where we are safe

why are some fortunate and why are some not is how I am left to feel_


----------



## Mistique (Jan 7, 2014)

I had this dream once that little light balls floated came down from the sky and floated everywhere. Everbody came outside to look at them as they were very pretty and playfull, but I had this feeling that something was bad about it. So rather than staring at the little balls I looked at the poeple around me and slowly their skins got blisters on them. I raced home to my family and made them go inside to hide from the balls (they didn't like that much as they were mesmories by the balls like everybody else). The balls got more and more agressive in their approach and tried to get into the house. So I made my family hide underneath blankets and put them in the car and I tried to drive off with them. The balls kept following and in the end I couldn't drive anymore so I got out. The little balls kept burning my hands trying to make me let go of the blacket I used to cover myself. Eventually I had no choice and let go and I saw that the people around me, including my family, were dying of skin cancer as the little light balls were little pieces of the sun and exposure to them made the whole proces of getting skin cancer and dying from it happen in a matter of a few hours. I can't say the dream was too much fun.


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 7, 2014)

When I was a kid, I had two repeating nightmares. One was that "Bigfoot" was coming to get me. The other involved a giant murder of crows that covered everything when they flew, roosted or landed on the ground. (It wasn't unusual for a large murder of crows to be found hanging around the house. I dunno why... I hope.  )


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't really get memorable dreams normally, but whenever I take cold medicine I get really weird, dark dreams. Asylums, drowning, being strung out. Just really dark shit. I love it.


----------



## Potty (Jan 7, 2014)

The other night I had a dream that my other half was two timing me with Ray Mears. They kept running off together to skinny dip in puddles... I couldn't do anything about it, he's just more man than I am.


----------



## Pandora (Jan 8, 2014)

I like to hear other's dreams, it's fun.

This one of my favorite dreams, makes me smile.

_Crossing the bridge was never so difficult.
This ladder, cumbersome, why must I carry it?
I can not remember. 

The banks below covered in a thick lush brush,
a green never seen before.
Water reflecting light without color, without depth,
rushing without sound, no fragrance in the air,
serene green nothingness below.

This ladder, so heavy, I must drag it now.
I am weary.
Moving backwards, dragging the ladder over the bridge, 
clumsily...
I fall over the edge ladder and all.

Laying in the sweet greenery below
peering up at the bridge
I wonder...
how? 
how will I ever get back up there?

ah yes the ladder, good thing ...
I have a ladder.

_
_The word kismet stayed for the day._


----------



## brommabo (Jan 8, 2014)

I used to have nightmares about this skeleton from a christmas kids show. 
Now isn't this a scary dude?


----------



## Gyarachu (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow, good stuff everybody! But Pandora, I don't think I have ever seen nor heard dreams presented in a better fashion than you have done here. Beautiful doesn't do them justice. I don't know what to say other than if I was a teacher I would give you so many gold stars. All of them. I would take them from other students. I'm pretty sure they would give them up willingly for such a cause.

Of course, I would have zero right to be your teacher, but this is the best I can do right now.


----------



## Pandora (Jan 16, 2014)

mmmm I'm learning much from you Gyarachu.

Dreams are me and something else all mixed up together. They have a secret and know the truth. They are here but also there.
Liberate the conscious, release the subconscious, one mind embraces the space, the endless journey of whole thought,
me dreaming me. 

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Gyarachu (Feb 6, 2014)

Well, last night I dreamt that Morkonan was a female.

So...


----------



## The Tourist (Feb 6, 2014)

Gyarachu said:


> Well, last night I dreamt that Morkonan was a female.



Oh, we all have that dream.

Try less pepperoni on your pizza.  Use more white sauce, less marinara...


----------



## Morkonan (Feb 6, 2014)

0.o


Err.. 

Uh...

I really don't know where to go with that...


----------



## Gyarachu (Feb 7, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Oh, we all have that dream.
> 
> Try less pepperoni on your pizza.  Use more white sauce, less marinara...



Interestingly, I am reading this message after eating a mushroom and onion pizza. I usually go pepperoni, but for some reason decided against it this time.



Morkonan said:


> 0.o
> 
> 
> Err..
> ...



Haha sorry bud. It _was_​ part of some greater dream plot, of which I remember nothing but the revelation that you are in fact a woman.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 8, 2014)

Oddly enough, I haven't had a dream that I can remember having in over 20 years.

I know I DO dream because my girlfriend has mentioned how much I thrash about when I'm asleep. But I remember nothing of them and I don't have them wake me in the middle of the night.

It kinda sucks because I would probably appreciate the ideas I could get from them.


----------



## TheYellowMustang (Feb 10, 2014)

The world was falling apart, so we had to leave. Of course, we were leaving in this big creepy van. We were bringing all the puppies with us, me and that one doctor from Grey's Anatomy. Since I'd been traveling in time, I knew that the puppy with white fur had just eaten death worms from the garden and that we'd all be infected if we brought him. I didn't tell the doctor I knew what would happen, I just told him I'd seen the puppy eat the worms and that now the other bugs stayed clear from him. The doctor chuckled and said, "Even so, we'll take the risk. We're not leaving anyone behind." I said, "I know," picked up the white puppy and climbed into the van.

it was quite sweet, just kind of gross.


----------



## Pluralized (Feb 10, 2014)

Just awoke from a heavy one. 

My mother and I jump up from sitting on the couch and stare out through a large window at the mountains, probably at her house, definitely Rockies/Alps/similar. We're both struck silent by the way the sunlight hits the rock outcroppings, both thinking of gramps (her dad). He died back in November. 

We think to capture the moment with a photo, but cannot find a suitable angle to capture the magic of the light, so must attempt to enjoy it for as long as we can. During the process of watching the perfectly-lit mountain fade, I have a minor epiphany and start trying to explain, how, my sister, when the photo of the mountain was taken as a tribute to her (she's in prison in Minnesota), the mathematical alignment of the rock outcroppings had been universally significant. The Golden Mean was contained in the ratio of the height vs. width, and both of her children had at some point stood beside this photo, apparently printed large-size, and the bigger one matched height, smaller girl matched width, just perfectly. 3:2. Phi. Fibonacci spirals connected the photo, my sister's breath cycle in the undoubtedly frigid prison she sleeps in, my mother's denial, and spirals travel all the way down here to Georgia, where I try my best.

I wouldn't be the least bit surprised to find numerical significance in the distances between the three of us, and gramps out there on the astral plane. All I can hope is that he gets to go fishing once in a while, and that there are people to sit and listen to his war stories. Love ya, Gramps.


----------



## Pandora (Feb 11, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Just awoke from a heavy one.
> 
> My mother and I jump up from sitting on the couch and stare out through a large window at the mountains, probably at her house, definitely Rockies/Alps/similar. We're both struck silent by the way the sunlight hits the rock outcroppings, both thinking of gramps (her dad). He died back in November.
> 
> ...


Wow this is beautiful! just awesome, got a little chill myself. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dither (Feb 11, 2014)

It always amazes me that others seem able to recall their dreams so vividly.

There is however, one dream that happened quite often. I think it was when i was  in my mid-teens. 14/15 ish.
I was under water, it was deep, and murky.
I wasn't drowning, or in any sort of danger, i was just,,,there, alone. And very aware of my being alone.
Surrounded by these enormous fish with bulging eyes, and big lipped human type mouths.
They were all around me,would suddenly appear, close enough to touch almost, then disappear.
As if they were observing me.
Judging, evaluating,assessing.
And yet, it seemed as though i was invisible to them.
They look straight through me as though i wasn't there.
And it made me feel so,,,, insignificant, like i was nothing.
The memory that dream  lingers to this day,obviously.:-|


----------



## Pandora (Feb 11, 2014)

dither said:


> It always amazes me that others seem able to recall their dreams so vividly.
> 
> There is however, one dream that happened quite often. I think it was when i was  in my mid-teens. 14/15 ish.
> I was under water, it was deep, and murky.
> ...


I love dreams, I just want to say this feels like a spiritual dream, not a reflection on you, your lacking or your life.
Love makes us significant. Love is something we control.

Thank you for your dream though dither, it reminded me of my bulgy eyed fish named Puffy, picture Mr Limpet, 
blessed to know him for over a decade. When our eyes first met across a crowded aquarium store 
 it was love at first sight. He was a Pinstripe Pufferfish with huge bluegreen eyes, buck white teeth 
and a gentle way about him. 
You brought the gift of love to me today, remembering him  . . .  
Who would ever think . . .  love between a fish and his keeper.


----------



## dither (Feb 11, 2014)

Pandora,
i'm not sure that i'm capable of loving.
Maybe i'm just one of those bull-eyed monsters trawling the depths.


----------



## Pandora (Feb 11, 2014)

dither said:


> Pandora,
> i'm not sure that i'm capable of loving.
> Maybe i'm just one of those bull-eyed monsters trawling the depths.


My fish loved me although some might doubt that. It's semantics and individual, what we choose to see, choose to feel.
You know admiration. We all know fragile,

here's a dream for you dither . . .

_Old trees sway in the wind as their new lime colored leaves flutter wildly. 
The pine, heavy with pollen, send sheets drifting through the bright blue and cloudless sky. 
My lovely woods in Springtime. Spring has sprung! 
A yellow butterfly flits high amongst the trees, fragile, the wind carries it along helplessly. 
A mower, out of sight, creates a sleepy buzz . . .
 I close my eyes to dream.

Rolling dark clouds move quickly through my mind, approaching at record speed. 
The sound of the mower? No, a freight train, louder and louder, nearly unbearable. 
The wind swiftly changes from fantastic to terrible as it lifts the trees high, 
high into the the swirling clouds while cracking wood shakes the earth below.
Before my closed eyes, destruction, desolation. 
Trees broken, splintered, laying in heaps against a bright white and gray sky.
My woods, my lovely woods, gone.

My eyes move up to the heavens, blurred by tears slipping down my cheeks.
They open to see . . . 
two yellow butterflies fluttering there on a calm breeze.
No longer carried, they choose their path.
Fragile and yet so strong, they make their way through a day yet to be._


----------



## dither (Feb 11, 2014)

dither said:


> Pandora,
> i'm not sure that i'm capable of loving.
> Maybe i'm just one of those bull-eyed monsters trawling the depths.




Maybe it's as with every other part of my being,
i just don't dare.

What if?


----------



## dither (Feb 11, 2014)

Pandora said:


> My fish loved me although some might doubt that. It's semantics and individual, what we choose to see, choose to feel.
> You know admiration. We all know fragile,
> 
> here's a dream for you dither . . .
> ...




I shall just refer you to my sig.

And thank you for the thought.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Feb 13, 2014)

I had a dream once that I was a skittle, and we fought the M&M's Braveheart style on this grassy field using various chocolate-killing weapons like magnifying glasses and space heaters. It was a chocolate bath!

I also had a dream once (or call it a nightmare) that I was an astronaut going into space, but when we got there, my seatbelt wouldn't come unbuckled. I had to sit and watch the others go around in Zero G chasing tang globules and yep, you guessed it, SKITTLES! I don't think I've ever been angrier in my whole life than when I woke up the next morning.


----------



## Iris ♥ (Feb 14, 2014)

My dreamed about being a superhero in an orange jumpsuit.....like seriously?...what the heck?


----------



## Pandora (Feb 17, 2014)

Funny how the sounds of the waking world
take life in a dream . . .

_the wind through the porch door 
 is your breath so close 
fresh, cool on my face
moving my hair making us smile

the rain on the deck
 your melody 
played from an unseen instrument
 a beat 
we danced in puddles made of music

the far off train whistle 
now the sound of a lonely high cry
a bird lost in the night 
circling above our heads, bathed in white __

circling in song . . .

you are the sounds of my dreams _


----------



## bluemidget (Feb 17, 2014)

I have a recurring dream in which an aeroplane takes off and after around thirty seconds, stalls and falls to the ground or into the sea and explodes. Sometimes I can see the 'plane take off, other times it's just flying low - it always crashes and explodes though. I don't have a fear of flying and have been abroad many times.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Feb 18, 2014)

bluemidget, chances are you've got telekinetic super powers.

I had a dream once where I was with Fieval from An American Tale, the one with the cartoon mice, and we were going west on a wagon through the cartoon desert. Fieval shushes me and then points at the barrel full of water in the back of our wagon, which is rippling. Then I hear a boom, and the T-Rex from Jurassic Park starts chasing us down the desert. I scream bloody murder, but Fieval just pulls out a six-shooter and caps that mother. I was like six, so it wasn't because I had recently been doing acid, so I'm not sure how this one came to be.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Feb 18, 2014)

Had two dreams last night about hunger, the first about a man who was anorexic. Some bizarre and horrific imagery. Woke up very anxious, sure it meant something. (I don't actually believe in psychic powers or that dreams are "messages" or whatever. No inherent meaning. But my interpretations may be meaningful just the same.)

In the second I dreamed that I'd left my dog with my sister and she wasn't feeding him. Woke up thinking, "What about the dog--why isn't anybody feeding the dog?!" Looked over and there he was, watching me. So I guess my dog is telepathic now.


----------



## Gyarachu (May 4, 2014)

With the recent dog pics in the selfie thread, last night I dreamed that I had a Malamute and it was so fluffy and I was so happy until I woke up.:cry:


----------



## Schrody (May 4, 2014)

Most of my dreams are in my stories, so if you found something supernatural in them, I dreamed it


----------



## Dave Watson (May 4, 2014)

Most fun dream I ever had involved me and one of my best friends involved in an intense John Woo syle guns and Kung Fu battle with a gang of midget terrorists in Glasgow Airport. We totally destroyed them.


----------



## Schrody (May 4, 2014)

Dave Watson said:


> Most fun dream I ever had involved me and one of my best friends involved in an intense John Woo syle guns and Kung Fu battle with a gang of midget terrorists in Glasgow Airport. We totally destroyed them.



Oh, I like John Woo.


----------



## Gyarachu (Jun 8, 2014)

Any of you ever have dreams that leave a lingering emotional impact? Just had that happen. I took a lengthy nap (I hate taking naps) because I was quite behind on sleep, and dreamt of some significant things which created emotions that are still barely hanging around now almost half an hour later. It's a bit bizarre.


----------



## escorial (Jun 8, 2014)

my dreams are always about my past..while sometimes odd they are pretty basic and i would so like them to just fade away.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2014)

> my dreams are always about my past..while sometimes odd they are pretty basic and i would so like them to just fade away.


dreamed I was friends with George Clooney... or was it Morrisey? Anyway, it was a good dream.  (it's the doo, dude. Keep the sidewalls)


----------



## stormageddon (Jun 8, 2014)

Kevin, what a coincidence o.o I've had dreams where I've killed both those men.



Gyarachu said:


> Any of you ever have dreams that leave a lingering emotional impact? Just had that happen. I took a lengthy nap (I hate taking naps) because I was quite behind on sleep, and dreamt of some significant things which created emotions that are still barely hanging around now almost half an hour later. It's a bit bizarre.


I have a lot of dreams where one of my friends will say, "Stormy, you're so lame because of this, and this, and this." I know they're only dreams, but I always experience a wave of despair every time I see the featured friend for a good week afterwards v.v

Worse are the ones where they confess their love for me e.e and even worse, the ones where they try to eat my brains.


----------



## Shine (Jun 8, 2014)

I remember a recurring nightmare from my childhood.  I was caught in a never ending tornado of darkness.  I was pulled and pushed round and round and I could hear the cackling of an evil witch and sometimes I would catch glimpses of her as she would chase me round and round but the tornado never let her catch me.  I also had a dream once that my teeth were falling out, had that one a few years ago.  Most of my dreams I can remember for a few moments after I wake up but then they fade and meld together to become background noise in my memory.  Usually they are fantasy based with some really weird shit in them.  >_<


----------



## Riptide (Jun 9, 2014)

I created a dream thread once in another forum... people said it was stupid and it never went anywhere.

Anyway, I was a warrior in this war. The front lines was this house, my house and the French were invading. I was a ninja, and my best buddy, some guy I never knew, don't know was a samurai, which were the only two warrior types here. I was freaking out, scared, and terrified of the attack to come, but my friend reassured me and then the dream changed to something else. Same place and circumstance, but I was younger with my sisters now. I was a special little ninja with shadow powers and all that. My older sister had some hidden ability, and my younger one was a super genius, but deathly ill. The French broke through our defenses, they were demons and monster, almost gargoyle like. I hid in a shadow for them to pass, then scurried across the line into their land. That was it about my side of the dream. The rest follows my dad.


----------



## GEWrock (Jun 9, 2014)

I've experience the same dream I since a young age every few months or years, with the only difference involving the people and place. The dream starts off in a familiar room, such as a room in my current or former house, or even at a friend's house or classroom. Typically there are other people in the room, who shift away from focus as I am forced to argue with an invincible force. I am usually arguing for my family members or friends, when the option of trading them for the family members I've lost (such as my aunt, grandmother, step-grandmother, or uncle). I always refuse to trade, yet my protests are usually ignored. I wake before anything happens, and the dream helps me remember to be thankful for what I have, and not miss what I've lost. The weirdest fact about this dream is that I first experienced it when I was around the age of four, and I didn't lose anyone until I was 13.


----------



## NerdyMJ (Jun 9, 2014)

Last night, I dreamed I lived in NYC and had two personalities. One of them was a girl named Romy who was in love with Raphael of the Ninja Turtles (yes, I'm a TMNT fan in real life) who had saved her earlier on in the dream. As the dream continued, Romy began to fade away and I realized that her feelings were actually my own and I was wrong for avoiding the Turtles. 
I'm pretty sure this relates to a fanfiction I was writing a while ago, my own love for the TMNT series, and a rather unpleasant experience I had with the co-creator of TMNT via the internet. I'm pretty sure my mind was telling me not to let my negative experience with one person ruin something I've loved literally since my infancy. I'm still very conflicted on the subject, though.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2014)

Attacked by my in-laws(?), three men I didn't recognize. I was winning and then the one (an uncle) came at me with a power hedge trimmer. I had to grab it at the base of the cutting blade and he had nearly scalped me with it. Not sure what I'd done to set them off but I felt sure I was going to take a bad beating/ maybe die. Woke up, my heart racing. Who were those guys?


----------



## Potty (Aug 26, 2014)

So in my dream, I was a Chinese adult urchin in a mining town. The owner of the town had a Chinese princess as an adopted daughter (no idea why my dream made us Chinese). Both me and the princess were sharing a forbidden love. Then the mining master came to two, he was driving a bunch of animal people through town. People that look like different animals. A young Chinese girl sat in a tree dropped a bucket of mangoes on my head causing me to collapse so I wouldn't be seen by the mining master... despite this I was still spotted and added to the chain. We all shuffled along singing the Oompaloompa song and one verse went: 

"What would you do if we hammered out tune?" Then we all got out small stone hammers and beat a rhythm on a nearby cliff face.

Not really sure what to make of that.


----------



## Morkonan (Aug 26, 2014)

Potty said:


> So in my dream, I was a Chinese adult urchin in a mining town. The owner of the town had a Chinese princess as an adopted daughter (no idea why my dream made us Chinese). Both me and the princess were sharing a forbidden love. Then the mining master came to two, he was driving a bunch of animal people through town. People that look like different animals. A young Chinese girl sat in a tree dropped a bucket of mangoes on my head causing me to collapse so I wouldn't be seen by the mining master... despite this I was still spotted and added to the chain. We all shuffled along singing the Oompaloompa song and one verse went:
> 
> "What would you do if we hammered out tune?" Then we all got out small stone hammers and beat a rhythm on a nearby cliff face.
> 
> Not really sure what to make of that.




Dude... That's a freakin' awesome dream!

First, you've got elements of Carradine's "Kung Fu" mixed with "Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom" with, perhaps, a bit of "Olliver Twist" thrown in (I see something like the Bill Sikes character as the taskmaster.) Then, you've got "The Island of Dr. Moreau" taking a nice spot in the dramatic lead of the Setting. And, how cool is it that you threw in "Willy Wonka" and, to top it all off, a wonderful tune by Joe Cocker?

Outstanding job! Either whatever you ate for dinner or your imagination, itself, should be given massive kudos...  (Tell me what you had for dinner!)


----------



## Potty (Aug 26, 2014)

Morkonan said:


> (Tell me what you had for dinner!)



24 hours of no sleep (thanks to the poor planning of my manager) and a beer.


----------

